# Turkey



## Lewzer

I have been seeing lots of turkey out and about this spring and summer. This is NEO Richfield area. Haven’t seen much in Hinkley like I normally do. This one had 8 poults with it.


----------



## bobk

I’m seeing a lot of hens. Not a single one has any poults. Disappointing for sure.


----------



## Shortdrift

Seen hens with poults here in Medina. Sometimes right here in the city.


----------



## turkeyt




----------



## Kenlow1

What county you seeing poults turkeyt?


----------



## turkeyt

These were in Wood Co. across from Belpre Oh. One hen had 9 and two other hens had a total of 6. With the influx of Bobcats showing up in the area, they will take a toll. Where i hunt below Marietta, the owner had 3 Bobcats on camera at one time.


----------



## Shortdrift

Kenlow1 said:


> What county you seeing poults turkeyt?


Several different areas here in and around Medina City as well as Medina Township.


----------



## dugworm

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 364639
> View attachment 364641
> I have been seeing lots of turkey out and about this spring and summer. This is NEO Richfield area. Haven’t seen much in Hinkley like I normally do. This one had 8 poults with it.


Just a bit north of you. Hen and 8 poults last week. Brecksville.


----------



## Kenlow1

Turkeyt-we are in Monroe Co (Woodsfield). Bobcats, coyotes, and way too many raccoons! Hope a bunch of them make it thru the 1st year. Once they get a couple months old and can roost in trees, survival rate goes way up!


----------



## wasserwolf

Also I think the very dry early summer is helping with poult survival... We sure needed it !


----------



## M.Magis

I've yet to see a poult this year. I do see a group of six hens daily, which means not one of them raised a successful nest. 
The **** population here is out of control. Or was. I've waged war on them since they started killing my chickens.


----------



## DLC

Sounds line we all need to start **** hunting or trapping.


----------



## turkeyt

I believe the deer and turkey have wised up a lot concerning predators too. The deer and turkey have moved their young closer to the confines of back yards and closer to houses. We had one fawn lay up all day in the neighbors flower bed 3 feet from their front door. Stayed there all day. All animals adapt and we were used to seeing things as we did 25 years ago, when it was rare to see a deer or turkey in the back yard. I can go mow my back yard and there will be deer with young fawns stand and browse 50 yds. away and never spook. Animals are now “Urbanized”.


----------



## bobk

7 hens and not a single poult. Not good for the future.


----------



## turkeyt

I am a believer that not all hens nest or if they do they don’t stay with the nest till hatching. Some may get spooked off the nest more than once and leave. Predators will raid the nest and they will not nest again. I say this because we all know that some gobblers have hens around clear through season. In the areas around Southeast Ohio it is not uncommon to see 30 to 40 hens out feeding before season. Imagine several groups like that in a 20 mile area. That would be a lot of turkeys. If all those turkeys attempted to nest and followed through to hatching, the woods would be loaded. The ones that do hatch, i’d say, less than 25% make it to fall. Something else to think about is how many hens will a gobbler breed? When you see a gobbler with a half dozen hens, will he stay with them or move on?


----------



## turkeyt

turkeyt said:


> View attachment 365625


Update: Saw the 3 hens out back this morning. One hen still had her 9 little ones whom are getting bigger. The other two hens had just one tiny little one and the other 5 little ones are MIA.


----------



## Lewzer

They are growing up. Same flock in the Richfield area.


----------



## TomC

First time ever in 16 years of hunting in Miami co that I've got Turkeys on cam.


----------



## Lewzer

I was chasing my buddies down the road last Friday after work. Same birds but look to only be half as many as 3 weeks ago.


----------

